# Stupid question of the day - RS/WS



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

OK. My stupid question for today. On the pattern I am prepping to start (sweater), it tells me row 1 is RS and row 2 is WS but does that refer to the side facing me or the rest of the room?


----------



## Vickie2249 (Mar 13, 2012)

Facing you ....


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

The right side is usually facing you\, such as stockinette st the knit side would be the right side. Hope this has helped God Bless Sweetie


----------



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you! Keep the prayers coming, I'm going to knit this sweater if it kills all of us.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Laneyb said:


> OK. My stupid question for today. On the pattern I am prepping to start (sweater), it tells me row 1 is RS and row 2 is WS but does that refer to the side facing me or the rest of the room?


Once you have cast on and you knit row 1 (the RS), then you will turn your work. Row 2 is now facing you and is the wrong side. You knit row 2 and turn, now the right side is facing you. To keep this straight, many knitters will mark the right side with a small safety pin. To the safety pin, I always attach a small slip of paper with the letters RS on it. Then there is no confusion. Good luck with the sweater!!


----------



## Velmabunny (Apr 18, 2012)

Not sure of the kind of pattern you are using but when you cast stitches on the needle, you usually have the tail at one end or the other. If you are working on the right side (RS) the tail is usually on the left. If tail is on your right, this is the wrong side (WS). Hope this helps


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Laneyb said:


> OK. My stupid question for today. On the pattern I am prepping to start (sweater), it tells me row 1 is RS and row 2 is WS but does that refer to the side facing me or the rest of the room?


When you are working on the right side row, it is facing you. it is the right side of the piece you are working on i.e a sweater the right side is the side that everyone sees when you wear it. The wrong side would be the side that is against your body. Hope this helps and remember there are no stupid questions!!! Have fun!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Velmabunny said:


> Not sure of the kind of pattern you are using but when you cast stitches on the needle, you usually have the tail at one end or the other. If you are working on the right side (RS) the tail is usually on the left. If tail is on your right, this is the wrong side (WS). Hope this helps


After casting on...my row one, right side, has the yarn tail to my right as I begin knitting that row.


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

NOT a stupid? Congrats on having the courage to start something and to ask about your difficulties. Its great to have this forum even for the most simple ??? someone will have an answer. Enjoy knitting your sweater and if in doubt over any further instructions you know where to come.


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ditto...............


whackydo said:


> NOT a stupid? Congrats on having the courage to start something and to ask about your difficulties. Its great to have this forum even for the most simple ??? someone will have an answer. Enjoy knitting your sweater and if in doubt over any further instructions you know where to come.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Someone - Elizabeth Zimmermann? - said that it's easier to remember which side is which by referring to them as the 'public' side - the side which is seen most often in use - 
and 'private' side - the inside/wrong/rarely seen side.


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

LMAO!! Well at least you asked the question I always wanted to. I just sucked it up and assumed that it was the side facing me. Thanks for asking for me!



Laneyb said:


> OK. My stupid question for today. On the pattern I am prepping to start (sweater), it tells me row 1 is RS and row 2 is WS but does that refer to the side facing me or the rest of the room?


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Laneyb said:


> OK. My stupid question for today. On the pattern I am prepping to start (sweater), it tells me row 1 is RS and row 2 is WS but does that refer to the side facing me or the rest of the room?


Your pattern says row 1 is RS hence the first row you work after casting on is the right side and row 2 is the WS . Thereafter all odd rows, ie 1,3,5,7,9 etc are RS and all even rows, ie 2,4,6,8 etc are WS


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Right side is your 1st row,wrong side is your 2nd row.


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

rs is always facing you


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Laneyb said:


> OK. My stupid question for today. On the pattern I am prepping to start (sweater), it tells me row 1 is RS and row 2 is WS but does that refer to the side facing me or the rest of the room?


I'm fairly new, actually returned to knitting after 45 years (of rectangular scarfs!). To top it off I'm left handed. Thanks for the question!

pzoe


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Laneyb said:
> 
> 
> > OK. My stupid question for today. On the pattern I am prepping to start (sweater), it tells me row 1 is RS and row 2 is WS but does that refer to the side facing me or the rest of the room?
> ...


Oh yea, I'm doing this from now on! Thanks.

pzoe


----------



## woodart (Jul 1, 2011)

After casting on...my row one, right side, has the yarn tail to my right as I begin knitting that row.[/quote]

BUT That depends on how you cast on - 
I guess how wide the section of knitting will be - the pattern should give sizing - and then pull that amount of yarn out with a more if needed for sewing up the seam afterwards 
then I make an overhand loop slip it on the needle for the first stitch of the casting on - then continue casting on using the 'tail' so that row one facing out would have the tail on the right hand side of the garment piece. (I think that's right!)

Cheers
Ainslie.


----------



## woodart (Jul 1, 2011)

Again from me,
Some folk make a slip knot in the yarn, slip that on the needle and then put the right hand needle through that, wind the wool around the needle and bring the loop to the front and slip that onto the needle - then keep on doing this until the required number of stitches are on the needle. In this case the first row (cast on row) has the tail on the left hand side of the work - if you count the casting on method as row 1.
Cheers
Ainslie. ps I hope I got the directions right ! Its getting too late at night here for thinking straight!


----------



## marypam (Apr 12, 2012)

Just as it said, Row 1 is right side, if it is stocking stitch, that should be facing you, and the wrong side would be purl,on the other side.This seems such a hard question to answer.


----------



## cathyscard (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh oh, I'm knitting a garter stitch sweater, all one piece from the hood down to the bottom, parka lenght. I have about 10 inches done and I couldn't figure out what was the rs/ws. I find out now that I chose wrong, the ws is going to show when I wear my sweater. How much of a problem is this now. I am using the ws consistently as the rs now, for shaping etc. I hate to rip it out and start again.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Velmabunny said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure of the kind of pattern you are using but when you cast stitches on the needle, you usually have the tail at one end or the other. If you are working on the right side (RS) the tail is usually on the left. If tail is on your right, this is the wrong side (WS). Hope this helps
> ...


That is how I tell the RS also Dreamweaver


----------



## gatto566 (Apr 15, 2012)

Jeeze, thanks for asking. I've always thought that the first row was the right side. Thanks for having the courage to ask.


----------



## gatto566 (Apr 15, 2012)

Jeeze, thanks for asking. I've always thought that the first row was the right side. Thanks for having the courage to ask.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RS is always the side that you will show to the public. WS is the inside or back of the item.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Laneyb said:
> 
> 
> > OK. My stupid question for today. On the pattern I am prepping to start (sweater), it tells me row 1 is RS and row 2 is WS but does that refer to the side facing me or the rest of the room?
> ...


I do the same thing -- little notes save a lot of confusion. And not just in knitting!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for asking, it is not a stupid question! I have wondered the same thing, but keep forgetting to ask.


----------



## Skids (Mar 11, 2012)

msusanc said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Laneyb said:
> ...


I tie a contrasting bow of yarn on the RS to help me keep track of which side on working on.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

There are some patterns where it is difficult to tell the difference between right side and wrong side. I just finish a sweater that was done in garter stitch. I placed a white safety pin on the right side to I could remember which was which.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Laneyb said:
> 
> 
> > OK. My stupid question for today. On the pattern I am prepping to start (sweater), it tells me row 1 is RS and row 2 is WS but does that refer to the side facing me or the rest of the room?
> ...


What a wonderful suggestions -- an answer to a question that confuses me from time to tme when my brain is in a fog.
I LOvE this site!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

I read somewhere that a long tail cast on actually creates the first row. thus your first row of knitting then would be the wrong side. Is this correct? Good question!


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

There is no such thing as a " Stupid Question". Only the question not asked is ----"NotSmart".


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

oops!


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

When it comes to "garter stitch", I don't think it matters which side you chose as the right side, since it looks the same on both sides, doesn't it? 



cathyscard said:


> Oh oh, I'm knitting a garter stitch sweater, all one piece from the hood down to the bottom, parka lenght. I have about 10 inches done and I couldn't figure out what was the rs/ws. I find out now that I chose wrong, the ws is going to show when I wear my sweater. How much of a problem is this now. I am using the ws consistently as the rs now, for shaping etc. I hate to rip it out and start again.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Hint: If you have a "tail" at the start of your cast-on it will hang at the left side of your work for row 1 (and all odd rows) and at the the right side of your work for row 2 (and all even rows). I've always used this to tell me whether I'm on the right or wrong side of my work as I get ready to knit a row.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Not a stupid question at all. There are lots of things that even the most meticulously written pattern will assume we know. Bravo!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Laneyb said:
> 
> 
> > OK. My stupid question for today. On the pattern I am prepping to start (sweater), it tells me row 1 is RS and row 2 is WS but does that refer to the side facing me or the rest of the room?
> ...


Just another thing, if there is any difference in which side is the right side or the wrong side, the pattern instructions will state that. In that case, you mark the right side according to the pattern instructions.

As far as the cast on being labeled as row 1: unless the instructions state this, you do not count the cast on row as the first row.

You can not always go by the side that the "tail" of yarn is on because some cast on methods have the tail on the left side and others on the right side.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Elenor said:


> When it comes to "garter stitch", I don't think it matters which side you chose as the right side, since it looks the same on both sides, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> cathyscard said:
> ...


When you finish the sweater, turn it inside out and presto! everything is fine.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

RS is the right side which can be viewed by others when you are wearing the sweater. WS is the reverse side!


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the info ladies. That helped me out too. I will place a stitch marker ( or safety pin) on the right side just so I will know which side I am working on.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

there's no such thing as a stupid question...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

As i see your great non stupid question has been answered I will only offer you words of encouragement in your sweater adventure......


Laneyb said:


> OK. My stupid question for today. On the pattern I am prepping to start (sweater), it tells me row 1 is RS and row 2 is WS but does that refer to the side facing me or the rest of the room?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love that statement.... I might have to borrow it from time to time....


Laneyb said:


> Thank you! Keep the prayers coming, I'm going to knit this sweater if it kills all of us.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Make note of where the tail is. If your first row is RS, you will see the tail is on the left (if you are r-hand knitter) Then when you put the needle with the stitches to do the next row the tail will be at the beginning of the row or on the right when you start. Just draw a line on your notes draw tails from both ends marking over each tail which is rs and ws.

usually patterns tell you to cast on, then start the row and you can make a note of which side the tail is on and make the little drawing that you can reference to.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love that statement.... I might have to borrow it from time to time....


Laneyb said:


> Thank you! Keep the prayers coming, I'm going to knit this sweater if it kills all of us.


Thanks 5mmdpns I always wondered about the cast on row counting as the first knitted row... I don't count it unless the pattern asks me to.. and then wonder about my decision for the whole project...LOL
also I agree with you the tail changes places depending on the kind of cast on you do. I prefer the long tail but when you have a lot of stitches I do the knitted Cast On and you guessed it .. the tail was on the other side... I'm glad you were able to clear this up for some of us....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I love that statement.... I might have to borrow it from time to time....
> 
> 
> Laneyb said:
> ...


There are so many "little" things that are learned and shared between knitters. Many of these things we are needing to learn and dont even know that we need the information until someone posts a question about it! Does not matter how long a person has been knitting, there is always something to pick up (and not just the stitches that have been chased off the needle because the dog shook the WIP to bits in order to prove her mastery of this UFO)! We knit as we are able and ask when we are not.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

llike they say, "There is no stupid question" I have always said that in my life. Take care and good luck.


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Laneyb said:
> 
> 
> > OK. My stupid question for today. On the pattern I am prepping to start (sweater), it tells me row 1 is RS and row 2 is WS but does that refer to the side facing me or the rest of the room?
> ...


I also use something to indicate RS on projects. Avery Strung Marking Tags, approx 1 inch square, packed 100 to a box are also very handy for writing notes to yourself when putting your project aside for a while. (I buy these at Office Depot.)

This was a very important tool on my latest shawl which had 152 rows and 315 stitches per row. My row counter got a good workout, but writing the current row number on this little tag before setting the shawl aside really helped when I picked it up again. (We all know that we don't always remember if we've clicked the row counter. Ha.)


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I've always undersatood the right side to be the knit stitch side and the wrong side the purl stitch side.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The row that you are working on....facing you.



Laneyb said:


> OK. My stupid question for today. On the pattern I am prepping to start (sweater), it tells me row 1 is RS and row 2 is WS but does that refer to the side facing me or the rest of the room?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mamahen said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Laneyb said:
> ...


My hat is off to you for the many stitches you knit to make this shawl!! row counters are good, but how many times do we forget if we actually checked it or not? And did you mark every 50 stitches with a stitch marker assuming you had a stitch pattern repeats? and did you use a lifeline for such a huge project? and do you have a picture of your shawl? and how long did it take for you to knit this? was it for something special?? (ok, I will stop now with all the questions, but there really arent any stupid questions, just an overwhelming desire/need to know.....).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm trying my first too and feel the same way. I've been frogging alot. Finally figured out 1k1p rib. Seems so simple but my mind must be backwards.....which is true judging by my sense of direction, nonexistent.



Laneyb said:


> Thank you! Keep the prayers coming, I'm going to knit this sweater if it kills all of us.


----------



## chrysson (Dec 9, 2011)

Laneyb said:


> OK. My stupid question for today. On the pattern I am prepping to start (sweater), it tells me row 1 is RS and row 2 is WS but does that refer to the side facing me or the rest of the room?


The right side of the sweater is the outside that everyone sees. For example, in a simple stockinette, the right side will be the knit side (the wrong side will be the purl side).

FYI - I don't know what method you use to cast on but I use the long-tail cast on method and one side of that is prettier than the other IMHO. So I always make that side my right side regardless of what the pattern is telling me. Since you're usually doing the ribbing first anyway it usually doesn't make a difference or I may have to knit 1 extra row of ribbing.


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> mamahen said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


The shawl was the Lion Brand Pound of Love Eyelet Shawl , Pattern L0672 that a KPer listed sometime last month.

There are so many row repeats and pattern repeats that I had to create a three page count-off which I used as a backup to my little row counter. (This is probably my largest knitting project ever. I've crocheted many afghans that cover king-sized beds, but never a knitting project so large.)

Yes I did eventually have to use stitch markers to keep track of the large number of stitches. Even with the stitch markers, I was constantly counting stitches just to be sure. There was a lot of tinking even with all these precautions. Ha.

I attempted a lifeline, but it kept rolling around the cable; so I pulled it out. Just tried to be extra careful and observant to find errors as they occurred.

It took several weeks of pretty constant knitting. (I'm retired and live alone so time is no problem. I prefer knitting/crocheting to doing housework or cooking. Ha.)

I have no picture due to not having a digital camera. If you care to see the shawl, I've mentioned the pattern number at the beginning of this response.

I just noticed that a statement I made earlier doesn't make sense. The shawl ENDED with 152 rows and 315 stitches in that row.

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I am off to check the shawl pattern. Thank you!!!

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0672.html?noImages=

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Janec41 (Feb 8, 2011)

I'd define the right side as the side of the finished article which will be facing up (blanket for example) or out (garment when you're wearing it). Hope this is a helpful thouht.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh Laney,
No stupid questions here. Gosh only a few here know everything. And the rest of us ASK!!!
The right side is looking at you. MAke sure you make it, I just tie a scrap piece of yarn to remind me.
One you start knitting it becomes obvious rs/ws/
No worry's welcome to our KNIT HOUSE.
Can't wait to see the finished sweater,
hugs, Linda


----------



## gmalong (Apr 9, 2012)

I hope Laneyb didn't read all the replies to her question, cause if she's not confused, I am. I can't believe that there are so many ways of answering a question; long-tail cast on, knitted on cast on; outside or inside of sweater. Good grief!! Just as many answers as there are people knitting, which makes sense. The best is marking the rs like so many people said. Good luck (and have fun), Laneyb.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Velmabunny said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure of the kind of pattern you are using but when you cast stitches on the needle, you usually have the tail at one end or the other. If you are working on the right side (RS) the tail is usually on the left. If tail is on your right, this is the wrong side (WS). Hope this helps
> ...


Me, too!
She must have been doing the knitting-on start of the project.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

As a former teacher, now retired, I firmly believe NO question is a "stupid" question. Think of how much we learn by asking questions!


Laneyb said:


> OK. My stupid question for today. On the pattern I am prepping to start (sweater), it tells me row 1 is RS and row 2 is WS but does that refer to the side facing me or the rest of the room?


----------



## GWYNETH LLOYD (Jan 3, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Someone - Elizabeth Zimmermann? - said that it's easier to remember which side is which by referring to them as the 'public' side - the side which is seen most often in use -
> and 'private' side - the inside/wrong/rarely seen side.


When I started to knit stuff other than squares, I phoned my mother and said" there are `U `s ` on one side , and `V`s ` on the other ....... ?????". She patiently informed me that if there were `U`S` facing me and I was doing stocking stitch then I was to purl the row and if there were `V`s ` facing me then I was to knit the row....... presuming the working yarn was on the right........ 
:idea:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

GWYNETH LLOYD said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Someone - Elizabeth Zimmermann? - said that it's easier to remember which side is which by referring to them as the 'public' side - the side which is seen most often in use -
> ...


*chuckles* this only works if you are making a specific pattern. Not all pattern instructions are for this stitchwork!! sometimes it gets complicated.....haha, always a challenge following some pattern instructions.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Your cast on yarn will be on the left and also the cast on yarn will hang from the right side of your knitting. My question is that so many patterns will say to start knitting the first row which puts you on the wrong side so your cast on stitch is a purl and then you start to knit. That has always been confusing to me. I have had it throw my knitting off a row and confuse the directions on the patttern if you purl the first row to get on the knit side. How do you ladies handle that?


----------



## cmhaskin (Mar 22, 2012)

What about when you crochet? When I use a magic circle to make baby hats, the "right" side of my work always seems to end up on the inside of my hat.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Not stupid at all. Sometimes I check, double check, and still end up going the wrong way or on the wrong row. It is okay.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

The right side is not always facing you. For example if you are doing a stockinette, usually the right side is the knit side and purl would be the wrong side. The only time the right side is facing you all the time is if you are knitting in the round.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Good quote. I am a beginner, I pin one side, not thinking. 
It is easy to take off on the incorrect side. Done it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmhaskin said:


> What about when you crochet? When I use a magic circle to make baby hats, the "right" side of my work always seems to end up on the inside of my hat.


Crochet work is a whole different type of thing all together. It is like comparing apples and oranges -- they are both fruit but the qualities are totally different. Crochet and knitting are both yarn works but have totally different qualities.

If your inside of the hat is always the right side to you, then it is a simple matter of turning your hat so that the inside is now the outside. Not complicated at all.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> Your cast on yarn will be on the left and also the cast on yarn will hang from the right side of your knitting. My question is that so many patterns will say to start knitting the first row which puts you on the wrong side so your cast on stitch is a purl and then you start to knit. That has always been confusing to me. I have had it throw my knitting off a row and confuse the directions on the patttern if you purl the first row to get on the knit side. How do you ladies handle that?


The cast on row is NEVER the right side unless the pattern instructions say to make it so. Also if the first row worked is indicated to be the right side row, if you follow the pattern instructions for the first row, then this is the right side unless the pattern states it is the wrong side.

Because there are so many different ways to cast on, you can not count on the working yarn being on one side or the other to indicate which is the right side or the wrong side. ie. A knitted cast on has the tail of the yarn on one side. A long-tail cast on has the tail of the yarn on the opposite side. A lot of times a pattern has specific instructions as to which type of cast on method to use.


----------



## yarnspinner45 (Jan 3, 2012)

So with the long tail CO is the first row already knit or not


----------



## yarnspinner45 (Jan 3, 2012)

So with the long tail CO is the first row already knit or not


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

That used to confuse me as well. Because when you do a cable cast on, the side facing you is the purl side. Depends on how you cast on?

knittykitty


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

yarnspinner45 said:


> So with the long tail CO is the first row already knit or not


Not.

The cast on row is the cast on row. Row 1 is the row you knit in the pattern as per the directions of the pattern. If the pattern instructions give you a specific cast on method to use, then that is the cast on you use. If the instructions indicate that the cast on row is Row 1, then that is what you go by.

Row 1 is the set up row for the stitch pattern that is given for the next rows and the rest of the pattern. This Row 1 is not always a straight knit stitch row. Whereas, the cast on row is always the cast on row in which you can not cast on as per the first row instructions.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Grandma Jo said:
> 
> 
> > Your cast on yarn will be on the left and also the cast on yarn will hang from the right side of your knitting. My question is that so many patterns will say to start knitting the first row which puts you on the wrong side so your cast on stitch is a purl and then you start to knit. That has always been confusing to me. I have had it throw my knitting off a row and confuse the directions on the patttern if you purl the first row to get on the knit side. How do you ladies handle that?
> ...


I mean that a knitted cast on tail is on the left and hangs off the front side of the cast on row.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

Technically, the right side is the cast on row, making the first row the wrong side. Some patterns point this out, others do not.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marilyn803 said:


> Technically, the right side is the cast on row, making the first row the wrong side. Some patterns point this out, others do not.


This is so ONLY IF THE PATTERN STATES THIS IS SO. IF THE ROW 1 IS CALLED THE RIGHT SIDE, THEN THAT IS THE RIGHT SIDE AND NOT THE CAST ON ROW.

There is no "technically" about it.

"On the pattern I am prepping to start (sweater), it tells me row 1 is RS and row 2 is WS but does that refer to the side facing me or the rest of the room?" This is the question being asked. It clearly states that the Row 1 is the right side and row 2 is the wrong side.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have crocheted for years and just always knew the right and wrong side of what I was doing. I was talking with a friend and her sister who also crocheted and knitted for years and neither knew the right from the wrong side. I think that is why they are telling people now. It came so natural to most, that I think it was not a topic anyone talked about. I taught myself so I have no idea how I knew.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Laneyb said:


> Thank you! Keep the prayers coming, I'm going to knit this sweater if it kills all of us.


LOL! I'd love to be in your knitting group - bet it would be fun!


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

facing you rs but no question is stupid we all have asked them at one time or another


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma Jo said:
> ...


Once the knitted cast on row is complete, the tail is on the right hand side of the needle as the last cast on stitch is on the far left hand side of the needle.

Once you _turn your work_ and are ready to knit Row 1, the tail is then on your left hand side which is now holding all the stitches. If the pattern instructions state that Row 1 is the right side, then you will have the tail on the left hand side of your work for all right side of your work. This means that for all your odd numbered rows, the tail will be on your left side when you begin these rows.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Laneyb said:


> OK. My stupid question for today. On the pattern I am prepping to start (sweater), it tells me row 1 is RS and row 2 is WS but does that refer to the side facing me or the rest of the room?


Once you have knit your first row and turn it for row 2, look at row 1 and you will see a bit of a space between what has been knit and what was cast on. Row 2 will not have that space and will look more "finished."


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Velmabunny said:


> Not sure of the kind of pattern you are using but when you cast stitches on the needle, you usually have the tail at one end or the other. If you are working on the right side (RS) the tail is usually on the left. If tail is on your right, this is the wrong side (WS). Hope this helps


Actually it depends on the type of cast on you use, if the tail is on the left or right when you finish. Looking at your cast on row, with the point of your needle facing right ... if your tail is on the left, then it will be on the WS row, if the tail is on the right, it will be on the RS row. I usually use the Cable or Knitted Cast on and my tail is on the WS row. I remember what side I'm on by remember that the tail is the 2nd and all even # rows. Tail and two begin with T so that's my WS row or an even # row.

This doesn't hold true in EVERY pattern, but in most patterns I've used.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma Jo said:
> ...


When I cast on stitches my tail is on the left looking at it. When I turn it to do my next row it is on the right looking at it.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

woodart said:


> Again from me,
> Some folk make a slip knot in the yarn, slip that on the needle and then put the right hand needle through that, wind the wool around the needle and bring the loop to the front and slip that onto the needle - then keep on doing this until the required number of stitches are on the needle. In this case the first row (cast on row) has the tail on the left hand side of the work - if you count the casting on method as row 1.
> Cheers
> Ainslie. ps I hope I got the directions right ! Its getting too late at night here for thinking straight!


Now that's a new one on me. I never thought of the cast-on row as Row 1. Is that often used?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> woodart said:
> 
> 
> > Again from me,
> ...


The cast on row is only used as Row 1 if the pattern instructions state that it is the first row. If it does not, then the first row worked after the cast on row is considered to be Row 1.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Dusti said:


> I've always undersatood the right side to be the knit stitch side and the wrong side the purl stitch side.


That only applies to stockinette.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Marilyn803 said:


> Technically, the right side is the cast on row, making the first row the wrong side. Some patterns point this out, others do not.


I've never heard of this. Could you please link me up with a pattern that's done this way? It's always good to learn new methods.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

headlemk said:


> Velmabunny said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure of the kind of pattern you are using but when you cast stitches on the needle, you usually have the tail at one end or the other. If you are working on the right side (RS) the tail is usually on the left. If tail is on your right, this is the wrong side (WS). Hope this helps
> ...


You are from San Antonio, I am from McQueeney reasonably close I think, huh?


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

ahhhhhhhhhhh, the "right" side of the sweater is the side that faces out, that other people see when wearing it. The wrong side is the side that is inside against your skin as you wear it. 
When knitting in the round/circle the rs is always facing you but with regular needles you work rs then turn to work the ws so then simply putting a stitch marker or safety pin on the right side will help you remember which is which.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Laneyb said:


> OK. My stupid question for today. On the pattern I am prepping to start (sweater), it tells me row 1 is RS and row 2 is WS but does that refer to the side facing me or the rest of the room?


Of all the knitting terms out there these are probably the two I hate most. I much prefer to use the terms public side (RS--IOW the side of the garment seen when you wear it) and reverse (WS--the side worn facing the body). I always envision some idiot designer writing a direction that says, "On the right side of the right side of the right side..."


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

"The only stupid question is the one that does not get asked." This is the best answer I have ever heard for RS/WS determination. Thank you very much. It makes so much sense!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Shdy990 said:


> I have crocheted for years and just always knew the right and wrong side of what I was doing. I was talking with a friend and her sister who also crocheted and knitted for years and neither knew the right from the wrong side. I think that is why they are telling people now. It came so natural to most, that I think it was not a topic anyone talked about. I taught myself so I have no idea how I knew.


As has been pointed out several times on this thread, the pattern always tells you which side is the right side and which is the wrong side. Presumably, if you are not using a pattern you a)..should not be knitting at all (or crocheting for that matter) if you don't know exactly what you're doing, or b)..are making your own design, in which case it will be obvious to you. Just my opinion but most of the confusion in this thread arises from people not actually reading what is written in the pattern carefully enough.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Shdy990 said:
> 
> 
> > I have crocheted for years and just always knew the right and wrong side of what I was doing. I was talking with a friend and her sister who also crocheted and knitted for years and neither knew the right from the wrong side. I think that is why they are telling people now. It came so natural to most, that I think it was not a topic anyone talked about. I taught myself so I have no idea how I knew.
> ...


Gingerwitch, your last statement is right on the mark and is my opinion too. I find that a lot of mistakes/misunderstanding happen with knitting patterns because of not reading what the pattern instructions are actually saying. Now it is a different matter altogether if a knitter simply does not understand what is being said in the pattern. Often this happens with knitting short-forms or in not understanding how a stitch pattern is to be made. For myself, I have always found that the pattern instructions will always state which is the right side or wrong side, and is usually in the preamble or with the first row stitched.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Shdy990 said:
> 
> 
> > I have crocheted for years and just always knew the right and wrong side of what I was doing. I was talking with a friend and her sister who also crocheted and knitted for years and neither knew the right from the wrong side. I think that is why they are telling people now. It came so natural to most, that I think it was not a topic anyone talked about. I taught myself so I have no idea how I knew.
> ...


How sad that you feel this way. Many an enthusiastic novice knitter or crocheter will now be discouraged from these crafts because of this statement. There is nothing an enthusiastic novice cannot tackle with assistance, and knowing which side is which is part of the learning process.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

Mouse potato, I totally agree with you. I learned basic knitting mostly from a book and there were terms that I just could not comprehend. That was long before I had a computer. I had to ask and ask until someone could explain to me in terms I could understand. Bless their hearts. Now I teach others. And sometimes I knit without a pattern just to experiment. It's all good. Lighten up Gingerwitch, knitting is about more than just knitting. God bless us all.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Hand crafts have been so important to me and my family and the calmness and serenity of the projects were an awesome family experience and also with our friends and neighbors next to us on the farm. I never knew a harsh word or anyone ever saying a negative thing to any of us that were novices. I am so grateful I had that idyllic childhood and adulthood with loving and caring teachers and mentors. Mouse Potato I totally agree with you. As what has been said Gingerwitch you need to lighten up and go with the flow here.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Hand crafts have been so important to me and my family and the calmness and serenity of the projects were an awesome family experience and also with our friends and neighbors next to us on the farm. I never knew a harsh word or anyone ever saying a negative thing to any of us that were novices. I am so grateful I had that idyllic childhood and adulthood with loving and caring teachers and mentors. Mouse Potato I totally agree with you. As what has been said Gingerwitch you need to lighten up and go with the flow here.


Joe, I understand you learned many "needle" crafts from your grandmother. I found a love for embroidery because that is what my maternal Grandmother did and she did sewing too, especially quilting. My paternal Grandmother knit and crocheted. I knit like she did -- Norwegian knitting. I was very blessed to have my Mom teach me knitting, embroidery, crochet, sewing. I picked up the cross stitching when I needed something to do with my hands when I quite smoking. It is indeed something very beautiful to pass on these crafts to others in the family. I am hoping to one day have a daughter in-law to pass on my love of these things to. My son does know some of this but he never kept any of it up.

I do have a saying about crafts -- "nothing ventured = nothing gained". When a mistake is made, just start again, and sometimes one even needs to ask for help!!!


----------



## espelette (Dec 29, 2011)

Love it!!!!


----------



## Marcia1767 (May 2, 2011)

Good for you! When I was a kid growing up my mom would alsways tell us kids that there's no such thing as a stupid question. Better to ask than to find out a long time later that you made a big goof. And you are among friends here. At times we all have questions!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Redhatchris said:


> Mouse potato, I totally agree with you. I learned basic knitting mostly from a book and there were terms that I just could not comprehend. That was long before I had a computer. I had to ask and ask until someone could explain to me in terms I could understand. Bless their hearts. Now I teach others. And sometimes I knit without a pattern just to experiment. It's all good. Lighten up Gingerwitch, knitting is about more than just knitting. God bless us all.


Ladies and Gentlemen,

I don't want Gingerwitch to feel that we are attacking her point of view, I recognize that she has some valid points. We all should be reading our patterns in full in advance, in order to have an understanding of what is going to happen along the way. I do agree with that, but even with over 50 years of knitting experience (and I've knit just about everything except beaded knitting and double knitting) there are still times and nights when I'm too tired, or too stressed, to wrap my head around an instruction. If my mentor ever told me that if I didn't understand it I shouldn't be knitting it, I'd drop her cold, and we've been friends for nearly 25 years.

I've seen a number of folks here bemoaning the fact that the younger generation doesn't have the family or friend options to learn needlework. We are the family and friends they don't have, and we really shouldn't be in the practice of discouraging them anymore than we should be condemning them to knit scarves and wash cloths as initial learning pieces. I say that and I have Miss BT (youngest grandchild) knitting garter stitch bookmarks. BT is ADHD and this is the first thing that has gotten her to sit still and concentrate for extended periods of time. While those items have their place, if a new knitter wanted to knit socks or cables or lace, why not? We all need to learn the terms and the stitches.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Redhatchris said:
> 
> 
> > Mouse potato, I totally agree with you. I learned basic knitting mostly from a book and there were terms that I just could not comprehend. That was long before I had a computer. I had to ask and ask until someone could explain to me in terms I could understand. Bless their hearts. Now I teach others. And sometimes I knit without a pattern just to experiment. It's all good. Lighten up Gingerwitch, knitting is about more than just knitting. God bless us all.
> ...


Sorry guys, I'm not trying to be a hard case and possibly some of this was misinterpreted. I wasn't actually referring to folks not understanding what was written down, I was saying that if you try to knit something without a pattern you need to know what you're doing. That doesn't mean you shouldn't ask for help and probably most of us learned to knit with the help of others to begin with; I certainly did. Patterns are complicated and need interpretation just like any new language. I didn't say you shouldn't try to knit if you don't understand the pattern but rather that difficulties arise when the pattern is not read thoroughly. The catalyst for the whole discussion was the statement that some people just automatically knew which side was the "right" side and I don't believe that to be true. It is something you learn, either from a mentor, or from reading a pattern.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

Great explanation. Thanks. Let's retire this conversation and get back to knitting. I am making a frilly scarf with Starbella-8 stitches. I want to experiment and make a BIG one, casting on 15 stitches. Has anyone done this? What did it look like? Would you recommend doing this? Thanks.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Redhatchris said:


> Great explanation. Thanks. Let's retire this conversation and get back to knitting. I am making a frilly scarf with Starbella-8 stitches. I want to experiment and make a BIG one, casting on 15 stitches. Has anyone done this? What did it look like? Would you recommend doing this? Thanks.


Now you have me curious. Do you have an http link for the Starbella-8 stitches pattern? Would love to see it!!! (I guess this conversation has turned a corner?)


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

when i finish knitting it, I will post pix. You can google one or look at Starbella on line, or go to youtube.com and search Starbella and watch one being knit.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Redhatchris said:


> when i finish knitting it, I will post pix. You can google one or look at Starbella on line, or go to youtube.com and search Starbella and watch one being knit.


 :thumbup:


----------

